# Erectile Dysfunction is not cool



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Been having chronic ED since i was on Lamictal 2 years ago and it frickin sucks. I haven't had one solid E during this entire time.

You truly don't know what you have until you lose it or however the saying goes.

Anyone else suffer from this?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

30 million Americans.


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Are you one of those 30 million American, bro?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Do you not take viagra? This was a worry for my on effexor and my dr was completely ignorant and said he'd never heard of it and that I would be fine. I didn't trust him and stopped it, despite it slightly helping my DP at the time


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Did you lose your erection on Effexor? Did you get it back after you quit?


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Is the Lamictal helping your symptoms at all? Or put it another way, is it worth the "side effects"?


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

I quit Lamictal 2 years ago. I'm not saying it necessarily caused my ED, i'm just saying the ED started when i was on Lamictal.

As for its effectiveness. It did absolutely nothing for my DP/BM, as expected.

I would not recommend it for blank minders considering memory loss and cognitive issues are very common side effects.


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

REB said:


> I quit Lamictal 2 years ago. I'm not saying it necessarily caused my ED, i'm just saying the ED started when i was on Lamictal.
> 
> As for its effectiveness. It did absolutely nothing for my DP/BM, as expected.
> 
> I would not recommend it for blank minders considering memory loss and cognitive issues are very common side effects.


 what els have you tried in terms of treatment


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I hadn't followed this thread after posting over a year ago, but I was asked if I was one of 30 million Americans who suffer from ED.

I'm 65 now, and I would assume my sexual health is normal for my age. I can achieve erections with stimulation. It's a bit different

from when I was 14 and went around with a hard on all day long. My illness began at age 17 with violent temporal lobe seizures, some 30 epileptic

discharges in about 3 minutes. My brain was fried. I lost all positive emotions, was filled with dread, and I had zero libido. None.

I was suffering horribly with insomnia, anxiety, and powerful feelings of hopelessness as I lay awake night after night.

I tried to stimulate myself sexually as a distraction, and I got no response. My penis had died. Long story short, over the next decade I probably reaquired

75% of my emotions and libido. (without any treatment). Never quite the same, but I managed to father a couple of children and enjoy myself at the same time.

My older brother had ED. It got to the point where the little blue pills no longer worked for him. They're in my bathroom cabinet now.

I've never taken one. It's always good to have an ace in the hole. I did take paxil and Effexor for a decade each. They changed the

sensation of orgasm for me. Made the feeling fuzzy, sort of like going from a bell to a buzzer. I liked the bell better. Took Lexapro

at 40mg a day, and zero side effects for several years. Now I take nothing since ECT in 2014.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

jenelleri said:


> To suspect that a partner suffers from potency disorders, you can buy some indirect signs: the man avoids sex under various pretexts, refers to poor health, fatigue, late coming home from work, ignoring hints, never acts as an initiator of sexual intercourse. In this case, it is worth delicately persuading him to see a specialist - a doctor urologist or urologist-andrologist.


All of those “signs” seem to point to lack of interest, rather than lack of potency.

But nice plug!


----------



## NyksyMeel (7 mo ago)

ED actually depends on a huge number of factors. But those which do really matter are genetics and lifestyle. My first ED accident happened when I was 23. OMG, how scared I was. I ran to my doctor immediately, who said I was too stressed. Actually, not about the ED but the lifestyle I had. Then I worked 14 hours a day. I had to take care of my grandmother and younger brother. And then I realized that I just had to quit my job. And guess what? It really worked. I found a better offer, but the ED still left. So, my doctor prescribed me Cialis (you can read about it here https://starkhane.com/), which helped me a lot. Then I set a goal to make my E come back and stay. So, I started doing some sports, found a job that didn’t let me sit, and changed how I ate. To cut a long story short, I’ve changed my lifestyle. It still works for me. Btw, I’m 35 now.


----------



## SsCoobyDoO (2 d ago)

I've been experiencing erectile dysfunction for more than four years. I still couldn't find a suitable medicine.


----------



## KenyaFuentes (2 d ago)

Hello! It's true, erectile dysfunction isn't cool. But you're not the first or the last person who is experiencing this. This is a common problem that any man can have for a long time. I've dealt with it for more than 10 years. Masturbating was impossible, and I forgot how does a deep orgasm feel like. However, with support from my family and the right treatment from Hardica Capsules - Ingredients, Opinions, Reviews, Benefits, Price - Philippines, my sexual life improved. The most important is to avoid isolating yourself from family and friends. Be open to those who want to offer help, and support.


----------

